# Southern California Growers, hit me up



## can.i.buz (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I just started this new hobby of mine a few months ago. I'm a medical patient and I saw these clones at the Hollywood farmacy. I thought to myself, how cute, and bought one. I kept it as a decoration in my pool room. I have an ocean breeze and plenty of sunlight. It started growing like crazy so I cut some clones and just put them in rock wool. They started growing like crazy too so I figured I better study up and do it right. At first, I had them all in pots with wheels on and I would roll them around to catch as much sunlight as I could. I'm now on the 3rd generation of what I like to call "happiness" since I didn't get the genotype. I think it's OG Kush now that I know the suppliers. My nickname is "that hot old chick". I'm sure crazy is thrown in there on too many occasions. Anyway, hit me up if you're local or coming into LA. I'd love to know more people that have the same hobby as I do. Shit, I'd do this even if I didn't smoke!  I love this!


----------



## can.i.buz (May 6, 2008)

Hey LA, what's up. No one wants to say hi! Boo! Where's my southland friends.


----------



## ALX420 (May 6, 2008)

RIGHT HERE!!!

mine are growing like crazy too!

kush is awesome!

Good Luck.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

yah man! Good to hear your enjoying growing.


Once you check out the website I suggested maybe we can meet up at either nncc or gam and have a nice smoke sesh; both have really nice lounges.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 7, 2008)

you name it. I'll be there. I didn't know the lounges were surviving. My daughter is in her second year of law school. She's working for the Sac. PD office. The DA has a hard on for mmj. He calls recs green cards. What a dick. She wants to specialize in mmj. Humans can be so stupid.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

yah its real sad actually, ive ran into such extreme people whos views are so skewed its scary. 

I always enjoy meeting new mmj patients, thats one of the awesome parts of the lounges that co-ops offer to us. Gives us an opportunity to sit down relax and enjoy something we all like together.

on an unfortunate side, nncc stopped receiving new patients on the first of this month because they are over flowed. They did this in an attempt to prevent over crowding, so they could continue there fine service and compassion.

However GAM is almost just as good as far as strains, both have 50+ flowers, but I do enjoy gams lounge better than nncc's.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 7, 2008)

I signed up but didn't get a confirmation email. Is it not automatic. BTW, where they asked how I was referred, I put in your nick name. I hope that's ok. Hey wait, do you have a good reputation there? Maybe now they will never let me in. =( Humbo, hook me up!


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

I dont have a negative reputation by any means, but its not like I am known. I only use it to find new deals/co-ops. Got like 50 posts all of which are positive.



I don't remember having to be ok'd or not


----------



## can.i.buz (May 7, 2008)

I'm just giving you a hard time humbo. I'm just waiting for a verification email which I still haven't gotten.


----------



## shamegame (May 7, 2008)

I am a SoCal grower and I am hitting you up.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 8, 2008)

Why are you all so mysterious. I see you looking at me but no one wants to come out and play.:: Send me a smile!


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

they are mysterious because they are just paranoid. i love your new avatar.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 9, 2008)

i love everybody


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

sup humbo? hows the plant?


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

That avatar is a painting that a graffiti artist painted in my pool room. I have dolphins and Bob Marley too. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

no problem. i am also a graffiti artist. the very bottom pick in my gallery shows me sitting in our "playhouse" some art on the wall behind me. im not as good as your guy. but some day.....


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

ditch from CBS painted the CBS logo on my wall too and there's a skeleton and some other stuff. My graphic artist was hired because he sprayed Bob M. and the dolphins so well I hired him. He found some paint that you can spray upside down on ceiling. I have some more space in my room if you'd like to come spray it up sometime. There's a full bar in there, xbox, and obviously nice smokin'


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

painters touch can be spayed at any angle and has extremely comfortable tips and nice rich, thick paint. but montana brand paint is the best. i have a stoned fox character on the west wall, a giant rainbow colored sunset with a peace sign symbol as the sun. a 3 foot treble clef symbol on the south wall. the north wall is a door and all windows. i have cable TV, bumpin' stereo, guitars galore, big squishy sofa, crash bed, and lots of pipes and bongs. its my dream room. and the garden is just outside the window so now that the plants are budding it smells awesome.

now all i need is a new x-box and a full bar. and some more free space to paint.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> sup humbo? hows the plant?



Good, i havent checked it recently, havent been able too.

Getting a little worried about the bugs, but we shall see.


Ive been looking for someone to tag my room, you two should come over!


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

I put an ad on Craig's List. "Free wall space for graffiti artists" I'll supply the paint, pizza, and beer. I bought nice charcoal filter masks for everyone too. I had like 20 people want to do it so I picked the best 6 and ended up hiring one permanently. It was a great experience. They were all so cool and polite.


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

we could have a harvest/painting party. sounds like lots of noxious fumes.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

something to think about. Hey all you paranoids. Come out and join the party!! We could also play a little pool and poker.


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

drink a few cocktails. the title of this thread is only going to attract the coolest of the cool so dont be offended by low traffic.


----------



## shamegame (May 9, 2008)

LOL mysterious...you have to realize that everyone isn't necessarily going to want to go shoot pool with you or hang out and smoke one because you may live in SoCal.


----------



## ALX420 (May 9, 2008)

shes cool. a little too cool.....j/k


we should celebrate the summer solstice. what a magical day.


----------



## systema diabolico (May 9, 2008)

fo sho im a west la patient and im doin some growin on the side fo sho 1 month left of flowering but im love to grow shit man hey is that the lab on vine the 1 your talkin about man i heard good shit about that 1 and the price are real good as well . well dude im glad to see more la patients and its good that your daughter is takin law and its mmj law we need more backers tell your daughter i said thanx and fuck all DAs haha


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

I go to the "farmacy" in Hollywood and Venice. There's one in westwood too. The one in Hollywood on Santa Monica has clones. One time I went in and they had 12 or so clones that almost looked like your baby Freita. (which is very nice and bushy by the way)


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 9, 2008)

can.i.buz said:


> something to think about. Hey all you paranoids. Come out and join the party!! We could also play a little pool and poker.


Im a champ at 5 card draw/texas hold em


----------



## shamegame (May 9, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> Im a champ at 5 card draw/texas hold em


I'll play some hold em. I always seem to catch what I need on the river..


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. I think it would be fun to get an LA group together. Now to get past what we're probably all thinking. How can we make sure we're safe with our secret. I read in the legal section (I think FDD said it) that it was true that a cop can smoke with you but they can't give you any drugs. We should pick a time and place to meet that's neutral and trade buds. Kind of like a cookie swap but with better cookies. Are you guys down? Is everyone a patient? Maybe we could meet near a farmacy.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 9, 2008)

cool idea, seems kinda sketch though


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

what would you suggest humbo?


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 9, 2008)

I dunno for sure, I guess meeting at some co-op would be one of the best ideas, as far as safety is goes.

After that, maybe some park or a beach to bbq/toke/play poker. who knows though, definitley needs to be well organized though.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 9, 2008)

can cops have a referral? I guess they could. Can they buy from a farmacy. I guess I need to call my daughter again. I've asked a couple of cops around here and they said they could care less about mj. But I was just reading in the Beach Reporter that Manhattan Beach and Redondo Beach just permanently banned farmacies.


----------



## systema diabolico (May 9, 2008)

hey thanx ! and i also agree to blaze wit cops they prabably still have the bud they took from me in hollywood haha . and i made my plant bushie that way by topping the third node and i did this twice thats all didnt want to stress my girl to much i had another but it turnd male and i offt it kwik and i got the next bach germinating peace to all the cali smokers keep em lit


----------



## can.i.buz (May 10, 2008)

hey you guys, I know you're out there. We need to band together. I was just reading the Beach Reporter and MB and RB just put a permanent ban on medical coops. Let's do something!


----------



## bud2befree (May 10, 2008)

yup cali have some good pharmacies, had my medical card there before i moved north, they seem(the dea) to be knocking them off left and right! bunch of ass holes!! keep the faith and the trees growin!!!! sooner or later we will overcome!!!


----------



## can.i.buz (May 11, 2008)

I have to believe that bud, but it seems like it's taking so long. Why are there so many hypocrites out there. I hate hypocrites. And I think there's a lot of ignorance too.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

Once H.R. 5843 passes it will be all good


----------



## shamegame (May 11, 2008)

The reason the clubs are being shut down is because anti- MJ people are telling BS stories about clubs being robbed all the time, and that it makes these dangerous to have in their cities. Of course this is pure BS as many pharmacies are robbed on a regular basis...

It's all BS.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 11, 2008)

And the guys making the decisions are probably secretly smoking at home. It boggles my mind.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

I would think this is probably very true


----------



## brendon420 (May 13, 2008)

hi from SD. L.A is cool but a little crowded for me, but these days there is no escaping it, soon im off to ecuador


----------



## can.i.buz (May 13, 2008)

You going to grow in ecuador? Are there some native pure sativa strains you could bring back with you?


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 13, 2008)

can.i.buz said:


> You going to grow in ecuador? Are there some native pure sativa strains you could bring back with you?



good question eh!


----------



## brendon420 (May 13, 2008)

fuck yes im off to ecuador, 2010 ill be there, started saving 6 months ago, ill scower the forests while im there


----------



## ta2drvn (May 23, 2008)

can.i.buz said:


> something to think about. Hey all you paranoids. Come out and join the party!! We could also play a little pool and poker.


Pool/Poker/Buds? Sounds kinda like..... well, what heaven has in store for me when I get to recycle my body. 

I would be so down for a traveling poker game, I'm in the I.E. and have plenty of room for a friendly poker game  and we have ping pong instead of pool right now (house burned down few months ago and pool table wasn't quite what it was before the fire, if you know what I mean). My fiance and I have friends over once in a while to play some poker, I usually make some kind of edible and fire up the volcano :: and make sure the kids have some place to spend the night and a fun time gets had by all.


----------



## kimon maynard (May 23, 2008)

yo what up so cal? i just came across this thread today and want to say HIGH from S.D. Yeah its all crazy now days in cali. im originaly from santa ana(O.C., but dont claim it any more, ever since that stupid t.v. show) but ive never felt more at home, anywhere else, than i do in S.D. im also a newb to RIU, but enjoy and appreciate everyones knowledge and will have some pics soon, im a few weeks away from a harvest and cant wait.


----------



## zeke907 (May 23, 2008)

Just saying wassup from the central coast. Hey you can smoke in the med shops down in hollywood and LA? WTF, they cheating us up here. Hit me back with the shops to hit up. I am sure to hit LA for an experience like that. Please do tell. lol.


----------



## noworrys3 (Sep 1, 2008)

i just moved to Santa Monica and i need to find bud! but i dont have a ID any help?


----------



## KaBookiNugz (Sep 1, 2008)

Get some ID


----------

